# Need to Plug a hole



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I screwed up! I was putting a face frame together, and didn't have one of the stiles/rails clamped properly. When I drove in the pocket screws, the two joints don't fit flush. The rail sticks proud a little...maybe 1/8th inch.

So, I need to fix this. Lucky for me, I didn't use glue, so I can simply take the joint apart by removing the screws.

My question is what can I use to fill the small holes where the pocket screws entered the stile? I need to drive the screws in again, only this time, I will make sure the joint is clamped tightly. This is something I usually do, but just didn't do it right this time.

The holes will be pretty small. I have some epoxy. I was thinking I could fill the holes and then drive the self tapping screws in again after the epoxy has had time to cure.

Any thoughts on this. Here is a simple picture. The pocket holes are drilled underneath in the rail.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think with any fix it would be hard to keep the screws from going back into the hole.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Mike - I've never worked with pocket hole joinery before, but I believe filling the holes won't work because screws tend to follow the path of least resistance. I've seen postings fro you before and believe I'm only reinforcing what you already know but didn't want to hear. Because I don't know pocket hole technology, would flipping the board around help? (no if they are perfectly matched). 

Two options remain - re-cut the face board or drill out the existing hole and insert an exact sized plug - then re-drill...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

He couldn't flip it around because he has the actual pocket hole in the back.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Y'all are right on all accounts. That is what I am trying to avoid - following the previous path.
I could do a test on scrap. JB Weld is the epoxy. I had to go look it up.

I do have plug cutters. That may be the last resort. The two stiles are matching grain patterns cut from walnut.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Why not try filling with a little bit of glue and tooth picks. I think if you do that then clamp the pieces you should have a problem trying it again.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

No matter what you go with, the screw will still find a way to make its way into the old screw hole. Even if you filled the hole with a plug, the screw would still make its way into the seam between the plug and stile. The screw will always want to follow the path of least resistance. Your best bet is to cut a new stile


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe if it were me I would cut a new stile.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Can you move the pocket holes on the rail slightly? Plug the pockets with the Kreg plugs and redrill. You would end up with Siamese pockets but would have fresh stock to screw into.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Why cant you take a plug cutter cut the offending hole out and just replug?? That way there is no sign of where the original was???????????????


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Belt sander and a straight edge, sand flush, taper to back. Use straight edge to sand flat.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when the pocket hole joint slips on me, i remove the screws, re-apply glue, re-assmeble and tighten tighten the clamp. After it sets up 1/2 hr or so, I drive the screws (with clamp still on). works every time. 

i always use glue on ph joints.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. The two stiles are matching and 89 inches long! I don't have another piece available.

I'll work on this after lunch.


----------



## Mjdean77 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Neighborhood*

MT Stringer, just wanted to say hello from a fellow Channelview member! I have lived in Channelview all my life just about and am just getting started into woodworking. Anyway, just thought it was neat to see another member from the same neighborhood!

Happy woodworking!

Mike 

PS: Sorry this has nothing to do with your post but I haven't posted anything and it wouldn't let me send a PM.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mjdean77 said:


> MT Stringer, just wanted to say hello from a fellow Channelview member! I have lived in Channelview all my life just about and am just getting started into woodworking. Anyway, just thought it was neat to see another member from the same neighborhood!
> 
> Happy woodworking!
> 
> ...


Howdy. Been living in CV since 1987.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

With a tight fitting plug made to relieve excess glue and well dried, I don't see a problem using Kreig self tapping screws with the sharp point.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With a tight fitting plug made to relieve excess glue and well dried, I don't see a problem using Kreig self tapping screws with the sharp point.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I am moving forward. I found a 3/16 dowel in my spare parts bin! Got 'em cut, and slightly bevelled on the ends. I have slightly enlarged the holes so the dowel fits snuggly. My plan is to add a little glue and drive 'em in the holes. And let them set for awhile until the glue dries. Sand the area smooth and then reattach the rails.

Pics forthcoming. I will either be happy or sad. There's no in between.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

And now for an update. The problem is fixed and now I can turn my attention to the rest of the cabinet.

To make the repair, I drilled out the screw holes in the stiles with a drill bit. Then I cut four small plugs from a 3/16 inch poplar dowel rod. After applying a small amount of glue on each plug, I tapped them into the hole with a mallet. After the glue dried and a little clean up sanding, the pieces were ready to be reassembled.

Actually, I didn't have any trouble driving the screws into the stiles and they didn't try to hunt for the previous path. Maybe that is because I drilled the hole larger so there was nothing to follow.

The frame is now ready to be sanded. :thumbsup:

Thanks for everyone's help, advice and suggestions. Hopefully, this thread will help others.

Here are a few pics of the repair.
Mike


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Of course we'll be waiting for a photo of the finished project.:thumbsup:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Of course we'll be waiting for a photo of the finished project.:thumbsup:


It's going to look like this.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

1. Tim PA is right. Clamping flush and redrilling should work.

2. Why can't you just move over slightly and drill 2 new holes?
It's a face frame you'll never see them right?

Lesson is ALWAYS clamp flush before screwing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> 1. Tim PA is right. Clamping flush and redrilling should work.
> 
> 2. Why can't you just move over slightly and drill 2 new holes?
> It's a face frame you'll never see them right?
> ...


That little problem has long been taken care of. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe if it were me I would cut a new stile.


+1: I think this is best. Probably the quickest fix also. 
You may have already fixed it by now. 
It happens!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Photos and description of the repair are in post #18.


----------

